# Supplements?



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

Natasha has been laying eggs every so often (she does not have a mate so all eggs are infertile). She has been sitting on the eggs, and I remove them when I clean out her cage or let her out to fly. The question is should I be giving her something along the lines of a cuttle bone or add something to her grit to supplement the calcium that's lost in producing the egg shell? With my other birds I've used the egg laying mixtures that are available, Natasha won't touch that stuff.

Thanks for any help you can provide
pgm


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Stop The Egg Laying Mixture*

HI PGM, The first thing to do is stop the egg laying mixture as this is used to force the bird to lay (chickens).Also don't remove the egg let her sit the eggs, this way she will not be laying for at least 20 or so days.check to see if the grit contains oyster shell which is used for its calcum content.Most of the grits sold have oyster shell and there for contain enough calcum.There are many calcum supplements sold by the pigeon supply houses. If you feel that you need to get one I would suggest Vitamineral it comes in a small box about 20 oz, costs around $2.50. sold by JEDDS www.jedds.com add 1tea spoon once a week to the grit,you should change the grit a least once every other day. For some reason birds seem to stay way from grit that is been out for a day or so. I hope that I have helped you. GEORGE


----------



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

*Thanks George*

Thanks George, your comments have been a great help. She is already getting grit with oyster shells so I think I'm all set with that. Ok so next question, can I substitute fake eggs for the the real ones and get the same result of her not laying?

Praveen.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI PRAVEEN, The answer to your last qustion is yes. you can get them at JEDDS. Sorry I should have told you this in the previous post. GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Are these indoor or outdoor birds?

Make sure to give them access to daily sunlight, so they can obtain vitamin D, which is needed to absorb calcium and phosporous. Both minerals are necessary in ratio that allows absorbption.

You can also give them a good multivitamin and mineral, as mentioned, but mother nature has the best source of vitamin D in the ultra violet rays.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Great Photo's*

PRAVEEN, I have looked over some of your pictures of NATASHA and I must say great photo's loved those of her flying.Your bird looks very healty to me I realy should say healty and happy. I also thought you might enjoy going to a pigeon show and taking some pictures. You live in MASSACHUETTS, and later in the year there are pigeon shows in the area I think you would like taking pictures of the different types of pigeons just a thought that I felt that I should tell you GEORGE


----------



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

*Pigeon shows*

George I would love to go to a pigeon show. Is there a place somewhere that lists the show schedules? I've seen pictures of the fancy pigeons and would love to see them in person.

Natasha gets plenty of sun, her cage is placed so that if she wants she can sun herself , or go under the shade or in a box out of the sun/rain/wind. 

thanks for all the info you folks are tremendous.

Praveen.


----------

